# back images



## BACK (Nov 22, 2006)

introducing my pets


----------



## BACK (Nov 22, 2006)

here is moore


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice. Is the first one _pulchra_? Startin' to look a little shabby, needs a molt.


----------



## BACK (Nov 22, 2006)

and moore hope you like


----------



## BACK (Nov 22, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:


> Nice. Is the first one _pulchra_? Startin' to look a little shabby, needs a molt.


no is a aphonophelma spp. is from mexico


----------



## Scorp guy (Nov 22, 2006)

What kind of substrate is that in the pic?


----------



## BACK (Nov 23, 2006)

It`s sand bro


----------



## ErikH (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice photos.  You might want to lose the sand, though.  There are several threads pertaining to this if you use the search function.


----------



## BACK (Nov 23, 2006)

some extra pics and macro pics


----------



## BACK (Nov 23, 2006)

ErikH said:


> Nice photos.  You might want to lose the sand, though.  There are several threads pertaining to this if you use the search function.


well maybe you rigth but i had my rosea like this way for a year ago and i dont see any problem, but let me search and take a choice


----------



## BACK (Nov 23, 2006)

let me now what do you think


----------



## BACK (Nov 23, 2006)

look the fangs on macro


----------



## Socrates (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.

Sand is fine for tarantulas.  See here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=56867  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## BACK (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Marcelo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey Angel Como estas ??  another mexican here 

That´s not a G. pulchra but an unidentified Mexican Tarantula, I have one of that specie, It was collected in Morelia. 

I posted a picture on my photo thread


----------



## Timmy (Nov 24, 2006)

I have that same t in your first pick, mine always gets a bald butt aswell.


----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)

*finally*






finally i can load moore images hope you like it


----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## ErikH (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice pictures.  That aphonopelma sp. is really very beautiful.


----------



## Socrates (Nov 28, 2006)

Great pictures!  I see you like to "cuddle" with your spiders, yes?  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## BACK (Nov 28, 2006)

yes whit all my pets, i have 2 t 1 scorp, 1 boa, tropical fishes, 2 dogs, bird, jaja my hause look like pet store


----------



## BACK (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Arlius (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, you're emp sure needs some desperate humidity! Once it does, should clean up all nice and shiny.


----------



## BACK (Nov 29, 2006)

yea man, he was burrow for a long time, and i need to rehouse, tks for the advise


----------



## BACK (Dec 16, 2006)

my emp just die last sunday i so sad, i think was my foult,cause the humidity wasn`t good, well, i hope next time don`t have to hapen again


----------



## BACK (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Scorpiove (Dec 21, 2006)

you know nice collection but that link provided showing how sand doesn't get in the lungs may prove that fact.  But when used in the high amounts you are using you can see it is wearing out the tarantula's body.


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes this is way to much sand. I use a certain % of sans in all my substrate, but not 100%. I would rehouse all of these tanks with sand


----------



## BACK (Dec 21, 2006)

you rigth, i gona rehouse this little friend, mix 40% sand and 60% gravel or vermiculita.


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 21, 2006)

It all depend on what sp. you are keeping on this substrate.


----------



## BACK (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## BACK (Aug 5, 2007)

*help*

hi this is an pandinuis impetaror and looks like he have an absece in the body can you help me whit this please i realy don't now what it is 

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## BACK (Aug 5, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## BACK (Aug 5, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------

